# Help please - sourcing deep textured wood effect MDF



## Ian Icon (13 May 2018)

Hi All 

New to here and first post.
I am looking for some wood effect deep textured faced MDF. It is to match up a clients fitted furniture (carried out previously by some total cowboys, about half the smaller doors have the grain running the wrong way)!

It doesn’t appear to have a real timber veneer just a texture like a raised grain. 
I don’t do much in MDF so not too sure where to go.
I am based in essex

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Ian


----------



## Droogs (14 May 2018)

Don't know of any MDF like that but if all else fails try a graining brush on a piece of mdf with a very thin coat of plaster of paris. if you take your time you could get what you are after: Brush below

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/viewp ... mfEALw_wcB


----------



## MikeG. (14 May 2018)

I've never heard of it. Seems like the internet has never heard of it. Maybe if you want something to look like wood you could just use a piece of wood?


----------



## lurker (14 May 2018)

What about Mdf "floor boards".
Much as I detest the place, b&q have a wide range of thicknesses and imitation wood faces.


----------



## porker (14 May 2018)

The only 'grain' effect I know of in MDF is EASIpanel. Homebase do it for wall panelling. The grain effect is quite deep. I don't think the pictures on the net show it that well though. Comes in panels looking like tongue and groove.

EasiPanel


----------



## Adam9453 (14 May 2018)

Think we’d need to see a pic to figure out what it is


----------



## Ian Icon (14 May 2018)

Thanks all. 

It’s to match existing doors. Definitely MDF, 25mm. The previous cowboys didn’t edge all sides. 

I’ve tried to attach a pic put they’re all too big
So I’ve made a shared album but cant post the address. 



Thanks again tho. 

Ian


----------



## Adam9453 (15 May 2018)

If they’ve applied edging then they may have calibrated the boards using a drum sander afterwards which gives a rough or raised grain appearance and feel to the mdf. With a photo it should be clear what it is


----------



## Bm101 (15 May 2018)

If you're struggling to post pics does it look anything like this?







These are the doors in my house. Mdf 6 panelled doors. Nowt special, howdens et shed specials. Not what you need but might help explaining what you do need?


----------



## Eric The Viking (16 May 2018)

That looks like a vinyl vrap, rather than a laminate or veneer - would that be right BM?
---
There are other versions of those graining tools, which are all basically rollers that you slide along and only rotate _very_ slowly. I have had good results with these in the past:






(they are about 4" long) but the process is rather lengthy, and you absolutely must de-nib and flat off between coats, and get exactly the right amount of paint on to avoid it looking like thick paint (rather than wood grain showing through from underneath). You also need to clean up the roller immediately after use - any dried paint on it ruins the effect next time.

I did white over grey undercoat which worked nicely. I found the finer pattern to be a lot more useful than the coarse one. I found the "notched-scraper" type to be almost useless, or at least a very unconvincing wood effect.

I'm not convinced you need to thicken the paint beyond what usually comes out of the tin, but I have only done one big project that way. If you do go that route, bear in mind that the deeper the "relief" of the pattern, the more fragile it is. I tried to be clever - my project was a "beach hut" themed bathroom - I used polyurethane varnish on the bath surround to try to protect it. This has worked, but it also tinted the surround slightly yellow, which doesn't match well.

Probably not what you need anyway, but it might be.

E.

PS: the image came from this site, which has some more examples - as I said, I found the comb type almost useless, and the other issue is graining panels in frames - you cannot easily get into corners with the roller type. https://www.artisticden.com.au/products/wood-graining-tool-professional-wood-graining-tools-wood-grainers-wood-grain (Yes I know it's Australian, but they are sold in the UK too - couldn't find a reseller over breakfast!).


----------



## Bm101 (17 May 2018)

I think so Erik, its very thin possibly there mainly as a moisture resist or a base for painting. 
Quick google did find this site:

https://www.archsystems.com/en-US/Brand ... s/Realism/

Probably not what the OP was after but might help some one out.


----------



## GrahamF (18 May 2018)

Link here to "embossed" mdf - https://www.theroots.in/embossed-mdf-sheets may be a UK importer


----------



## SteveJames (3 Jun 2018)

Have you looked at Xylocleaf?

Lathams can supply.


----------

